# 1-st log . . . .



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok well here we go . . . This will be my first log that I have done and I've read around and have seen that some put daily updates in , I will do my best at that but I probably won't be doing the daily updates . . . Just a small history for those who don't know me at all or that are new here .. I came to this forum a couple years ago looking to get Into gear and take the ride. Well. .. . . . . After sitting back reading and reading and talking with some great guys on here I quickly found out that I wasn't as ready as I thought I was to jump on the ban waggon. After taking advice and actually applying​ it i gained a great amount of weight by eating properly for a bulking diet / bulking cycle . ( Cause I still ran my cycle ). Just happy to have learned what I did from this great forum so that I could have ran it as safe as I did . Needless to say I've passed my weight that I wanted to get to , I do now realize how hard and how much work you have to put Into this life style to get ahead for your goals and to cycle properly. In the past years I've learned a great amount of Info. Well all that being said . . . . . . I'm starting another bulking cycle , my current weight as of now is 208ish +/- . My goal weight will be 220 / 225 , 
My motabalism is extremely high it takes everything I have to put food down all day so that I can add weight and keep it 
Diet  - 3,500 - 3,800 cal , day 
Clean / some dirty 

GEAR , 
Test -c.     500mg week   - 14 wks   (2)x-wk (pin)
Deca.        300mg week   - 12 wks.   (1)x-wk (pin)
Dbol.         30mg  e.d.       - 6 wks.      10mg (oral) 3x day 

Have a.i  on hand and also p.c.t for any issue 
Started today !!! Wish me luck and hope.i can keep everyone up to date enough , please add comments and or criticism (just helps me in the end ) . 

Gym 5 days a week - one day upper / next day lower 
Thanks U.G.B !!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure you'll easily make your goal weight if you stay consistent with your diet and training.  Npp would have been a better choice for 12 weeks and 300 mgs is a bit on the low side.  Take her to 400.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2017)

I agree with seek brother. Up that deca a little and run it at least 14 weeks. Run 600 test 4-500 deca if u can. You'll love deca man. Make it easy and pop that dbol all at once an hour before you train!!! 

Time to get huge!!!

Nandy is my bitch so treat her well


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I agree with seek brother. Up that deca a little and run it at least 14 weeks. Run 600 test 4-500 deca if u can. You'll love deca man. Make it easy and pop that dbol all at once an hour before you train!!!
> 
> Time to get huge!!!
> 
> Nandy is my bitch so treat her well



Ok thanks seek , ok I'll take it up to 600 test and 400/500 deca , even early in the game (an hour before gym) pin it then ? Your saying


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

I read it again , ok I take the dbol 10mg 3x a day , one in the a.m , afternoon , and then 45 min before gym cause I go at night and then the deca and test i pin it on Mon and Thurs ? Or what do you suggest ?!?


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 25, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2017)

You can pin the Deca and test mo/th. Ecks was suggesting taking all the dbol preworkout cause he's a pl. lol I personally spread it out through the day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> I read it again , ok I take the dbol 10mg 3x a day , one in the a.m , afternoon , and then 45 min before gym cause I go at night and then the deca and test i pin it on Mon and Thurs ? Or what do you suggest ?!?



Yes that's fine. Spreading out is perfectly fine. Enjoy the cycle man. Keep us updated


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok perfect cause that's what I do , I try and keep my levels straight and.not up and down through the day with the dbol ! Awesome guys . . .  Thanks a ton and I'll definitely​ keep you updated !!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 25, 2017)

I see no picture of your log


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 26, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> I see no picture of your log



For some reason I knew that was coming fd !


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2017)

Couple small tweaks as mentioned, and overall looks tight, carry on YB.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 26, 2017)

How's the 30mg per day of dbol sound ? I like to keep my mg low dosage so I can work them up as time goes ? I bumped test to 600mg and my deca to 450mg


----------



## Seeker (Mar 26, 2017)

You're fine at 30 mgs ed. especially this being your 1st time running dbol


----------



## Jada (Mar 26, 2017)

Sup young , looking forward towards your log. Alot a guys gave great input.  I would keep the test at what u have it amd just keep the deca at 400mg. Loveeeeee deca... Mmm good.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 26, 2017)

Jada said:


> Sup young , looking forward towards your log. Alot a guys gave great input.  I would keep the test at what u have it amd just keep the deca at 400mg. Loveeeeee *dick*... Mmm good.



:32 (20):...................


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 27, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> :32 (20):...................[/QUOTE
> 
> I can see you do F.D !  Hahahaha


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

Well . . . . . Just about a week out so far feeling great !!!!! Just trying to make small adjustments. So far the only problem I'm having is my blood pressure being so bad my face turns beat red and my head feels like it's going to pop.im going to pick up a blood pressure checker for the house. I do have some meds for it but I'm running vary low so I got to pick up more this weekend ( not sure what's best to use yet ). Besides that no other issues with gear. My wrist is strating to kill me but that's some what fixed with my strap. I feel great in the gym ! pumps great ! and I blow up like crazy !! Not a huge difference yet but I can feel the dbol for sure , I'm going to try and change my ways that I eat  I think I might be eating to many calories it seems to be spilling over my daily amount and going to my stomach so I have to watch that. Just wanted to check in with my stats . I'm not sure how much dbol will put on quickly but from 208 to 211lbs in 5 days so far (possible from my diet ) !!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone use the egg whites powder ? Just easier to consume in the a.m , I don't have in the a.m to cook my eggs every morning so trying to figure another way out , I don't do the whole meal prepping thing maybe I should try it out !!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 3, 2017)

Alright have the blood pressure back under control and also adjusted my diet just had to make small adjustments but feeling great and making progress !!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 3, 2017)

Good thing on getting your blood pressure on hold, especially when the deca kicks it could rise. I never had that issue with deca but with dbol i did have heartburn and overall i wouldn't run it again.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yea more or less just getting it worked out in the first week  tweak here and there ! All good sailing now , by the way a update . . . . .Feeling better then ever weight going up nice and slowly feeling much much Fuller and thicker , just about everything I do I have small gains in lbs going up , I'm trying to constraint more on my form and muscle memory rather then hit it and get sloppy sets with to much weight , my diet is getting right to that sweet spot where I can see how it's starting to effectively make changes also just started my log book which to be honest I've never done before but I like to log daily so I can look back and see my progress . . . . Overall​ advancing !!!!


----------



## NoQuarter (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks for updating!  Will be great to follow your progress!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

Another week gone by and all on point !! Feeling great ! Bloods good , diet good  . . . . Feel like I have to drink a damn pool from the dbol .


----------

